# Nessuno ne ha parlato



## Lettrice (14 Dicembre 2009)

Non ne voglio parlare seriamente pero' leggetevi il link, mi stavo sentendo male dalle risate

http://www.spinoza.it/2009/il-sangue-dei-tinti


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ne voglio parlare seriamente pero' leggetevi il link, mi stavo sentendo male dalle risate
> 
> http://www.spinoza.it/2009/il-sangue-dei-tinti


A me il Silvio sta sui maroni per molti versi, ma mi chiedo se la stessa cosa fosse avvenuta contro un presidente del consiglio di sinistra, se non saremmo già in piena guerra civile.
Ne ho veramente pieni i coglioni della "satira sagace" di una sinistra permalosa, violenta, istigatrice, fanfarona, parolaia, demagoga anche e soprattutto quando è col culo per terra.
Ma l'ideologia di sinistra d'altro canto è nata ed ha imperato per decenni su queste basi (ed impera ancora in Cina, Corea, etc., paesi notoriamente simbolo di libertà grazie a quelle basi) quindi chevvelodicoaffà?
Scusate, mi fermo qui, promesso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me il Silvio sta sui maroni per molti versi, ma mi chiedo se la stessa cosa fosse avvenuta contro un presidente del consiglio di sinistra, se non saremmo già in piena guerra civile.
> Ne ho veramente pieni i coglioni della "satira sagace" di una sinistra permalosa, violenta, istigatrice, fanfarona, parolaia, demagoga anche e soprattutto quando è col culo per terra.
> Ma l'ideologia di sinistra d'altro canto è nata ed ha imperato per decenni su queste basi (ed impera ancora in Cina, Corea, etc., paesi notoriamente simbolo di libertà grazie a quelle basi) quindi chevvelodicoaffà?
> Scusate, mi fermo qui, promesso.


 Il mortadella l'avrebbero affettato e nessuno si sarebbe accorto di nulla


----------



## aristocat (14 Dicembre 2009)

*"Sano umorismo"?*

Credo che questo esempio portato da Lettrice sia emblematico e ponga più che altro una domanda interessante: fino a che punto lo humour - anche black, anche demenziale - può spingersi? Può "starci" anche davanti a episodi gravi come questo? (e, badate, a prescindere da _chi_ è stato mandato all'ospedale con quel gesto.)

Comunque la si possa vedere, resta il fatto che non ho riso particolarmente con "Il sangue dei tinti". Alcune battute sono un po' grossolane (ad essere gentile)  ma soprattutto terribilmente fuori luogo...Eccone alcune: 
"L'uomo è risultato essere uno psicolabile. Votava Pd"
"L'_Economist_: _"Berlusconi inadatto a sanguinare"_. "
"Centrodestra compatto: _È una conseguenza del clima di odio_. Finalmente un po' di autocritica."
"Per non alimentare il clima di violenza, da oggi Berlusconi avrà sempre ragione."

Finora, almeno io, non ne avevo parlato..perchè francamente sono ancora senza parole: oggi si tratta di "berlusca"; domani potrebbe trattarsi di "mortadella" o di chicchessia, la verità è che il ricorso alla violenza è un cane che si morde la coda e che non trova comunque nessuna giustificazione. 

E chiunque scelga di "ironizzarci su" sappia almeno che il rischio di scadere nella volgarità è dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2009)

Mio dio l'avete presa troppo sul serio.
Io sono per l'ironia sempre, ma non vuol dire che sia contenta dell'accaduto o peggio che appoggi la propaganda della sinistra.

Il sito postato e' ironico, va preso come ironico e basta. L' _english humor_ c'e' chi lo ama e chi lo odia... io lo amo profondamente; certo Spinoza non e' a livello di Monty Phyton o Little Britain pero' c'e' la risata a denti stretti.

Poi l'ho scritto non ne voglio parlare seriamente


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me il Silvio sta sui maroni per molti versi, *ma mi chiedo se la stessa cosa fosse avvenuta contro un presidente del consiglio di sinistra, se non saremmo già in piena guerra civile.*
> Ne ho veramente pieni i coglioni della "satira sagace" di una sinistra permalosa, violenta, istigatrice, fanfarona, parolaia, demagoga anche e soprattutto quando è col culo per terra.
> Ma l'ideologia di sinistra d'altro canto è nata ed ha imperato per decenni su queste basi (ed impera ancora in Cina, Corea, etc., paesi notoriamente simbolo di libertà grazie a quelle basi) quindi chevvelodicoaffà?
> Scusate, mi fermo qui, promesso.


A Togliatti spararono... e non successe nulla. Anche grazie alle sue parole appena riprese conoscenza in ospedale.


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mio dio l'avete presa troppo sul serio.
> Io sono per l'ironia sempre, ma non vuol dire che sia contenta dell'accaduto o peggio che appoggi la propaganda della sinistra.
> 
> Il sito postato e' ironico, va preso come ironico e basta. L' _english humor_ c'e' chi lo ama e chi lo odia... io lo amo profondamente; certo Spinoza non e' a livello di Monty Phyton o Little Britain pero' c'e' la risata a denti stretti.
> ...


Ma infatti. A me poi han fatto pena sia il nano che l'aggressore, che appena bloccato aveva uno sguardo allucinato da animale al macello.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti. A me poi han fatto pena sia il nano che l'aggressore, che appena bloccato aveva uno sguardo allucinato da animale al macello.


Sesi torrau?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sesi torrau?:carneval:


ahimè si....:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2009)

Lo condivido in toto questo commento video.




"con chi questo clima lo alimenta da 15 anni...con chi alza la voce ad ogni occasione per poi accusare gli altri di farlo...con chi pensa di essere dio in terra e gli altri semplici sudditi ...bravi se plaudenti..sovversivi e comunisti 
se in disaccordo e se non domi...posso limitarmi a non gioire e a non esultare per quanto successo...ma faccio un offesa alla ragione se non ammetto che cio che è accaduto era da mettere nel conto..provate ad uscire di casa e a provocare vicini e passanti penso che prima di sera uno che vi rompe il muso lo trovate...non sarà giusto ma tant'è..non ammetter questo è ipocrita.
continua;"
http://informazionedalbasso.myblog.it/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_WWM1X-QdU


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me il Silvio sta sui maroni per molti versi, ma mi chiedo se la stessa cosa fosse avvenuta contro un presidente del consiglio di sinistra, se non saremmo già in piena guerra civile.
> Ne ho veramente pieni i coglioni della "satira sagace" di una sinistra permalosa, violenta, istigatrice, fanfarona, parolaia, demagoga anche e soprattutto quando è col culo per terra.
> Ma l'ideologia di sinistra d'altro canto è nata ed ha imperato per decenni su queste basi (ed impera ancora in Cina, Corea, etc., paesi notoriamente simbolo di libertà grazie a quelle basi) quindi chevvelodicoaffà?
> Scusate, mi fermo qui, promesso.


 Ah la memoria...

*Libro-bomba in casa Prodi*

Repubblica — 28 dicembre 2003   pagina 2   sezione: POLITICA INTERNA 
BOLOGNA - Un pacco-bomba esplode in casa Prodi. Una fiammata si sprigiona da un libro arrivato per posta, riempito di polvere pirica, lì, sopra la scrivania del presidente dell' Unione europea. Un attimo di spavento. Romano Prodi reagisce, getta l' ordigno lontano, sul pavimento. Poi lo calpesta perché si spenga. Ci sono cinquanta passi tra la casa di Prodi in via Gerusalemme, a Bologna, e i due cassonetti-bomba, esplosi domenica scorsa, esordio dell' attacco al Professore firmato dagli anarco-insurrezionalisti. Le due pentole a pressione potevano ferire i poliziotti della scorta o i rinforzi. Il pacco-bomba invece è diretto proprio a lui. «Non è successo nulla, nulla, nessun danno. Solo una gran fiammata, nessuno scoppio», si affretta a spiegare Prodi sceso in strada un' ora dopo l' attentato, protetto da un cordone di poliziotti e carabinieri, davanti a giornalisti e telecamere. Gli anarco-insurrezionalisti lo avevano annunciato nella rivendicazione dopo lo scoppio dei cassonetti: «Sappia che sta solo iniziando la manovra di avvicinamento a lui e ai suoi simili». Nessun dubbio degli inquirenti che ad agire sia ancora la famigerata "Cooperativa artigiana fuoco e affini" che ha dichiarato guerra «agli apparati di controllo e ai protagonisti della messinscena democratica del nuovo ordine europeo». Il presidente della Commissione europea era nel suo studio, all' ultimo piano dell' abitazione. In casa anche la moglie Flavia e la nipote Chiara. Erano già passate le 18. Prodi stava aprendo la posta, «non quella della giornata, che avevo già visto. Quella arretrata, tanta in questi giorni di festa. Quel pacchetto era per mia moglie». Dopo i fuochi in strada del 21 dicembre, aveva accolto il suggerimento di amici poliziotti: «Stia attento quando apre la posta, presidente». Non è la prima volta che la «coop fuoco e affini», entrata nella neonata «Federazione anarchica informale», confeziona lettere con l' esplosivo. Nel luglio 2001 una videocassetta al Tg4 di Fede aveva ustionato un' impiegata, mentre un pacco alla caserma di San Fruttuoso aveva ferito il carabiniere Stefano Storri di 21 anni. Quel pacchetto Prodi dunque lo tiene a distanza. La busta marrone imbottita si scarta senza problemi, il volume scivola fuori. E' "Il piacere" di D' Annunzio. «Forse c' è dell' ironia in quel titolo», sorride poi Prodi. Sulla busta il timbro postale: Bologna, 22 dicembre. Il mittente: «Circolo Dozza, piazza Maggiore 3», non esiste. O meglio, il «Circolo Dozza» non è a quell' indirizzo. Prodi comunque non sospetta. Invece è una trappola. Il libro con la polvere pirica, innescata da una molletta e una pila a nove volt, brucia. In via Gerusalemme arrivano la Digos, i carabinieri con il comandante Agostino Papa, il procuratore aggiunto Luigi Persico, uomini dei servizi. E arriva la solidarietà delle istituzioni e degli amici. Ecco il sindaco Giorgio Guazzaloca, il presidente della Camera Pier Ferdinando Casini: «Prodi sta benissimo - tranquillizza Casini - ma questo non è uno scherzo, c' è da preoccuparsi. Indipendentemente dalle battaglie politiche, deve essere chiaro che questi atti di intimidazione vengono isolati dall' opinione pubblica tutta. Non bisogna abbassare la guardia, il terrorismo ha dimostrato proprio in questa città di essere ancora vivo e vitale». Arriva il candidato sindaco Sergio Cofferati, che rimarrà a cena da Prodi: «A Bologna c' è chi vuole creare un clima di violenza estraneo a questa città». Terrore Romano Prodi, pochi minuti dopo esser uscito illeso dall' attentato. In basso, gli inquirenti in via Gerusalemme - _LUIGI SPEZIA_


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

... e' bella e va condivisa :rotfl:








*"l'agressione di berlusconi è una montatura,per raggiungere diversi scopi uno è quello del controllo delle masse,infatti di recente la CIA ha mostrato l'intenzione di mettere sotto stretta sorveglianza Facebook e Youtube un caso?osservate attentamente ed informatevi."*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCkHADiqWWw

http://www.youtube.com/user/lorisfede



:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' bella e va condivisa :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marì, per favore!

Vorrei farti notare che l'aggressione a Prodi non è venuta da un'organizzazione di destra, ma dagli anarco insurrezionalisti (!).
Prodi non lo sopportava proprio nessuno, neppure i suoi, ma non si poteva dire apertamente, per non passare per "fascisti".

La storia della montatura spero tu l'abbia davvero postata per scherzo, non voglio credere che tu le dia davvero peso, non voglio. Roba da propaganda soviet o CPR dei bei tempi che furono (CPR ancora adesso, ma più soft perchè hanno scoperto che con il capitalismo almeno si mangia)


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce, meglio ridere che piangere ... visto che c'e' poco da ridere, prendiamo quello che ci passa lo stato


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alce, meglio ridere che piangere ... visto che c'e' poco da ridere, prendiamo quello che ci passa lo stato


Vedi, quando si ride in birreria, tutto fa brodo, non ci si sta tanto a filosofare sopra, ed anche certe trovate grezze le si fa passare, perchè è l'ambiente giusto.
Quando si fa satira invece trovo sia diverso, perchè si tratta di un modo per usare il senso del ridicolo per osservare in modo critico e consapevole, (si spererebbe, sic!) problemi di un certo rilievo. Ecco che il limite della decenza si deve per forza innalzare, e non è sano, a parer mio, invocare il diritto di satira quando non si ha la maturità sufficiente per accettarla.
Ho sempre insegnato a mio figlio che la differenza tra uno scherzo ed un dispetto è che nel primo ridono tutti e due, nel secondo solo chi lo fa. C'è una fondamentale differenza, quindi, che si chiama rispetto. Ed il rispetto è dovuto a chiunque.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi, quando si ride in birreria, tutto fa brodo, non ci si sta tanto a filosofare sopra, ed anche certe trovate grezze le si fa passare, perchè è l'ambiente giusto.
> Quando si fa satira invece trovo sia diverso, perchè si tratta di un modo per usare il senso del ridicolo per osservare in modo critico e consapevole, (si spererebbe, sic!) problemi di un certo rilievo. Ecco che il limite della decenza si deve per forza innalzare, e non è sano, a parer mio, invocare il diritto di satira quando non si ha la maturità sufficiente per accettarla.
> Ho sempre insegnato a mio figlio che la differenza tra uno scherzo ed un dispetto è che nel primo ridono tutti e due, nel secondo solo chi lo fa. C'è una fondamentale differenza, quindi, che si chiama rispetto. Ed il rispetto è dovuto a chiunque.


Caro amico questo discorso lo dovresti fare al premier :mrgreen: son 15anni e piu' che prende per c**o tutti e tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Marì, per favore!
> 
> Vorrei farti notare che l'aggressione a Prodi non è venuta da un'organizzazione di destra, ma dagli anarco insurrezionalisti (!).
> Prodi non lo sopportava proprio nessuno, neppure i suoi, ma non si poteva dire apertamente, per non passare per "fascisti".
> ...


Le uniche due volte che ha vinto il centro sinistra (sinistra non era, visto che Prodi è notoriamente cattolico) era guidato da Prodi, quindi tanto mal sopportato non era.
A parte queata precisazione irrilevante nel discorso, ho rinfrescato la memoria a te (che avevi scritto che se fosse avvenuto quel che è accaduto a Berlusconi a un leader della sinistra sarebbe successo di tutto) e a chi l'aveva dimenticato, che Prodi aveva subito un reale attentato (non si vorrà far credere che se si vuole far un attentato a una persona gli si tira un souvenir?!) costituito da una bomba. Cos'era successo? Nulla, neppure una manifestazione di solidarietà.
Dire che quell'attentato non era di provenienza dell'allora opposizione è una semplice opinione perché sappiamo da quarantanni che non sempre sono chiare le matrici e gli scopi degli attentati. Io non credo che fosse di provenienza di destra, ma non giurerei che fosse di provenienza anarchica.
Tutto qui.
La campagna del centro destra è indecente e mi fa chiedere dove stia il centro, visto che la posizione più moderata è rappresentata da Fini e dalla sua corrente di ex di AN.
Cosa abbiano a che fare i fatti attuali con l'URSS, il KKB o la Corea del Nord ecc. mi è oscuro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La campagna del centro destra è indecente e mi fa chiedere dove stia il centro, visto che la posizione più moderata è rappresentata da Fini e dalla sua corrente di ex di AN.
> Cosa abbiano a che fare i fatti attuali con l'URSS, il KKB o la Corea del Nord ecc. mi è oscuro.


Certo, se un gesto di violenza è contro un esponente di destra, è rimostranza del popolo, se è contro uno di sinistra, o che fa il prestanome per le siniste è un attacco terroristico fascista che ha infiltrati nei gruppi estremisti di sinistra per deviare le indagini.

E con questo si spiega anche URSS, PRC, Corea etc.
Quello stampino di demagoghi non si è mai consumato, per quanto se ne sia fatto incredibile abuso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo, se un gesto di violenza è contro un esponente di destra, è rimostranza del popolo, se è contro uno di sinistra, o che fa il prestanome per le siniste è un attacco terroristico fascista che ha infiltrati nei gruppi estremisti di sinistra per deviare le indagini.
> 
> E con questo si spiega anche URSS, PRC, Corea etc.
> Quello stampino di demagoghi non si è mai consumato, per quanto se ne sia fatto incredibile abuso.


 :nuke: ma hai letto cosa ho scritto?
Hai detto che se fosse successo a uno di sinistra chissà che sarebbe succeso.
Ti ho provato che a uno di sinistra è già successo.
Sei tu che fai differenza rispetto alla parte da cui proviene l'atto, ma non fai differenza tra atto terroristico (bomba) e atto (grave, esecrabile, come ogni atto di violenza) ma di altro genere.
Che chi si autoattribuisce un atto terroristico non sia sempre chi dice di essere l'hanno provato quarantanni di storia. Con questo non intendo dire che gli anarchici insurrezionalisti non fossero gli autori dell'attentato a Prodi, ma solo che non lo so.
Stampino a me non lo dici, grazie.
Non è che se ti sei dimenticato un evento devi rigirare il discorso. Potresti pure dire "E' vero, mi ero dimenticato. Ma il clima politico era diverso e poi non era un attentato di destra." Non mi sembrerebbe una cosa così grave.


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2009)

*...*

Le fazioni politiche, le faide, gli scontri non li commento... se esistono oltre il dialogo ed il confronto, significa che una democrazia non é adulta.

Detto questo resta un fatto, che non c'entra nulla con la politica o con singoli soggetti istituzionali, l'apologia ad aggressioni e lesioni personali sono materia penale.  
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :nuke: ma hai letto cosa ho scritto?
> Hai detto che se fosse successo a uno di sinistra chissà che sarebbe succeso.
> Ti ho provato che a uno di sinistra è già successo.
> Sei tu che fai differenza rispetto alla parte da cui proviene l'atto, ma non fai differenza tra atto terroristico (bomba) e atto (grave, esecrabile, come ogni atto di violenza) ma di altro genere.
> ...


Premesso che non era rivolto a te, nel modo più assoluto, e mi chiedo come tu abbia potuto fraintendere, mi sorprende che ti abbia offeso la parola "stampino" e non quella "demagogo".
Mah, boh, valla a capire la lingua italiana......
Dai, avevo fatto la promessa di non dare seguito al primo post, scusate, la mantengo ora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Premesso che non era rivolto a te, nel modo più assoluto, e mi chiedo come tu abbia potuto fraintendere, mi sorprende che ti abbia offeso la parola "stampino" e non quella "demagogo".
> Mah, boh, valla a capire la lingua italiana......
> Dai, avevo fatto la promessa di non dare seguito al primo post, scusate, la mantengo ora.


 Demagogo è un'opinione che non condivido, ma che rispetto. Stampino è attribuire un accetazione acritica di posizioni da parte di chi viene indottrinato.
Io non ho mai accettato nulla acriticamente neanche alle elementari (come scolara).


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' bella e va condivisa :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non arrivo a pensare alla montatura ma mi perplime davvero molto il fatto che la scorta non abbia seguito il protocollo portando via berlusconi ma lo abbia sottoposto ad un altro rischio facendolo salire sopra all'auto dopo l'aggressione.
sentivo ieri sera che in questi casi il comando della situazione lo ha in mano il caposcorta ,anche rispetto al premier.
e questo giustamente , visto che una persona ferita non può essere lucida....ma come è stata possibile una tale ingenuità?


----------



## Mari' (18 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non arrivo a pensare alla montatura ma mi perplime davvero molto il fatto che la scorta non abbia seguito il protocollo portando via berlusconi ma lo abbia sottoposto ad un altro rischio facendolo salire sopra all'auto dopo l'aggressione.
> sentivo ieri sera che in questi casi il comando della situazione lo ha in mano il caposcorta ,anche rispetto al premier.
> e questo giustamente , visto che una persona ferita non può essere lucida....*ma come è stata possibile una tale ingenuità?*


Semplice, il popolo e' un gran coglione e crede a tutto quello che vogliono farci credere Loro 



*Questo e' ancora piu' dettagliato*:​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2aMNz6MiM8


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2009)

nel primo video però parlano di fazzoletto...e poi si sono accorti che non lo era.
non lo so, rimango scettica ma perplessa


----------

